
KRACK attack – true threat or just a hoax? - Everula
https://www.vpnunlimitedapp.com/blog/you-are-probably-under-krack/
======
FreshOne
It’s real. Even though a lot of sites use HTTPS, a Domen name and other data
goes open SNI hello-pack TLS. This helps system administrators find out who’s
browsing pornhub

------
Everula
Ok, my feed is blooming with posts and opinions on this recent KRACK
vulnerability. What do you guys thinks of all this fuss? Is it a real threat?
These guys, of course, are telling that one should use a VPN and update
everything I can as soon as patches are available. Is it so?

